# Quality Unbanded/Unbranded Bundled CCs



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there such a thing? I'm a total noob when it comes to CCs. Can one acquire CCs that are quality low priced, unbanded, unbranded, and/or bundled? Please don't list any sources as that will violate thread rules. All other rule adhering info is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Custom rolls are what you are probably referring to, which are generally rolled by house rollers at the larger hotels in Cuba. I'm sure some more experienced members will be along to mention the different rollers. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There are inexpensive "Peso cigars" that are made especially for the locals in Cuba. But you won't easily find them without making the trip down there. Even then, the small bodegas that carry them, technically, are not supposed to sell them to tourists because they are subsidized by the gov't.

BTW, _asking_ to have sources PM'd to you is also against our rules here. :wink2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Imho, the best cigars coming out of Cuba are bundles of custom rolls. They are all unbanded.

The big name rollers are Reynaldo, Cueto, Alejandro Gonzalez, Juanita, the Monsdales (of course Enrique Mons has passed away, but Jorge is rolling), La China, and Yolanda. I've smoked from all these rollers, and right now prefer the Alex's and Reynaldo's.

No retailers sell these. They have to be purchased from the roller in person.

So you have to go to Havana in person, or know someone who is.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> There are inexpensive "Peso cigars" that are made especially for the locals in Cuba. But you won't easily find them without making the trip down there. Even then, the small bodegas that carry them, technically, are not supposed to sell them to tourists because they are subsidized by the gov't.
> 
> BTW, _asking_ to have sources PM'd to you is also against our rules here. :wink2:


Understood, but technically I was trying to forgo anyone from making the mistake of posting a source. I really wasn't asking for a source, just info on whether or not they existed. Sorry if language of the thread implied that I was asking. I'll edit it.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Edited that bit out completely.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Imho, the best cigars coming out of Cuba are bundles of custom rolls. They are all unbanded.
> 
> The big name rollers are Reynaldo, Cueto, Alejandro Gonzalez, Juanita, the Monsdales (of course Enrique Mons has passed away, but Jorge is rolling), La China, and Yolanda. I've smoked from all these rollers, and right now prefer the Alex's and Reynaldo's.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily low priced though, unless I'm mistaken. I thought the OP was asking about the Cuban equivalent of Fumas and such we see from NC makers.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not necessarily low priced though, unless I'm mistaken. I thought the OP was asking about the Cuban equivalent of Fumas and such we see from NC makers.


Well you're certainly correct that Peso cigars fit the bill.

Of course, most custom rolls are pretty cheap in Havana. Lots of good ones in the 5 CUC range. But Reynaldo isn't rolling any small cigars anymore, and Cueto has adjusted his prices for the Tourists. I think that Alex is still very reasonable on the Island.

Of course, prices on the secondary market here in the US would be significantly higher.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Well you're certainly correct that Peso cigars fit the bill.
> 
> Of course, most custom rolls are pretty cheap in Havana. Lots of good ones in the 5 CUC range. But Reynaldo isn't rolling any small cigars anymore, and Cueto has adjusted his prices for the Tourists. I think that Alex is still very reasonable on the Island.
> 
> Of course, prices on the secondary market here in the US would be significantly higher.


Good info. Thanks. I've barely scratched the surface of the custom roll Cuban realm so far. Really didn't even know it existed until just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Let's not forget about the island's farm rolls.
Tobacco farmers turn over 90% to the government. With the 10% of tobacco the farmer keeps, he rolls his own cigars, doesn’t label them and sells them for a cheaper price.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Let's not forget about the island's farm rolls.
> Tobacco farmers turn over 90% to the government. With the 10% of tobacco the farmer keeps, he rolls his own cigars, doesn't label them and sells them for a cheaper price.


And they are sold in Cuba or can they be acquired elsewhere?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

LeatherNeck said:


> And they are sold in Cuba or can they be acquired elsewhere?


The only Cuban cigars that are approved for export are from HSA. None of the Peso, Custom, or Farmies discussed here have an official venue for distribution. They are available in Cuba, black market anywhere else.

Farmies are sold on the Farms. Usually during visits by a group of tourists. The most famous Farm rolls come from the Robaina farm, but as Ron mentioned, others have gotten in the act.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing to add gentlemen just observing carry on.
Great Posts Mr. Pegler :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

a good friend of mine swears by a certain lcdh house roller that sends him "fantastic" unbanded cigars but they are certainly not cheap

i have not personally had one to comment


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gummy Jones said:


> a good friend of mine swears by a certain lcdh house roller that sends him "fantastic" unbanded cigars but they are certainly not cheap
> 
> i have not personally had one to comment


Which roller?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Since we're discussing custom rolls, my current favorite:










Reynaldo Maravilla.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Since we're discussing custom rolls, my current favorite:
> 
> Reynaldo Maravilla.


I had to go look up the translation for "Maravilla". I was thinking it must mean "baseball bat"! :grin2:

Turns out it means "wonder". Pretty close... if you remember Robert Redford's bat in _The Natural_... Wonderboy! :vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help gents. I may just need to focus on the NC side of the house for my unique needs. Thanks a ton. I think I'm satisfied enough to close this one up.
:closed_2::closed_2::closed_2:


----------

